# broke college student looking for some help



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

hey guys! I'm looking to give my Marbles a nicer home. He's currently in a 1gal, and I do my best to keep him happy as a clam there, and he seems to be, but its just so cramped! I want to upgrade him to a 2.5 gallon. 

Unfortunately I don't have much money so I'm looking to spend no more than $40. Ive been looking at petco because its the closest to my college, and these are my options. I just wanted a couple of opinions on which would be better for my boy pleeease?

heres the options...I can either get a whole set, and I was looking at this one:
http://www.petco.com/product/113978/PETCO-2-5-Gallon-Desktop-Aquarium.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

or I'll get a $12 2.5gal generic regtangular tank, and a filter. The filter I plan on getting I'm alright with already, as I had one a while back that just got used to death. It's pretty reliable so I'm good with that...I guess I'm more looking for reviews on the link above?

Thank you!!!

H2


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think the one in the link looks great! If you're looking to spend a little less money, many people use the Kritter Keepers. They come in many sizes and people have been able to make them look amazing. And they're pretty cheap 

I'm a college student also and some how managed to find a good kit that was cheaper than I expected. But I would totally recommend a 2.5gal kritter keeper or that link seems like a really great deal.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks c4talys7...I'm also wondering if anyone here has actually owned it? I'd like to know if it does appear to have a good deal of swimming room.

I looked at kritter keepers but I'm not a fan of the aesthetic aspect of it. I know beggars can't be choosers but those would honestly be my last resort. Thanks though =)


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I prefer the 2.5 rectangular myself since it seems to provide more swimming room. You wouldn't have to buy a hood, just leave the water level low enough so he couldn't jump out. And use a desk lamp for lighting. Don't forget a heater if you don't already have one  Good luck with your new tank!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks for the input puppyrjjkm!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i keep most of mine in 2.5 Kritter Keepers. for Cup, i took the lid off, and am using a divider as a lid. xD the one i use is only $10, at that. xD


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

luimeril: that sounds great, but I also have to factor in a filter because I can't do too many water changes due to...well...college. Good price for the keeper though!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm sure you can ghetto-rig a filter onto the side, especally if you don't use the lid it comes with. you could use the mesh people use for dividers as a lid, instead. :3


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

true true...thanks for the input =)


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

OR - you can go to fish.com & get a 5 gal. kit for $14.99 (plus shipping, of course):

http://www.fish.com/item/aquatic-edge-aquarium-tank-kit-5-gal/701002/

Comes with everything except the gravel & heater. Heck, it even comes with the background!!! The only color they have left, though, is the blue.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

blue is my favorite color actually =)...

unfortunately my parents are insanely untrustworthy of buying stuff online and though i'm 18, theyd likely be pretty irked with me buying stuff online =/

ALSO...I dont want any bigger than 3gal =(...i love my buddy but I live in a dorm...i simply dont have the room.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> blue is my favorite color actually =)...
> 
> unfortunately my parents are insanely untrustworthy of buying stuff online and though i'm 18, theyd likely be pretty irked with me buying stuff online =/
> 
> ALSO...I dont want any bigger than 3gal =(...i love my buddy but I live in a dorm...i simply dont have the room.



Sorry you can't get it. :-(

I have ordered from that site before without any problems. And at that price, I ordered that tank - just couldn't resist!!! 

This particular tank is taller than wide - not sure of the dimensions though, but it MIGHT not be any wider than a 3 gal.

Ok - just looked. It is 15 inches wide, 9 1/2 deep & 17 1/2 inches tall. Don't know if that will work for ya, but there ya got it! 

One thing if you DO happen to get this tank. Don't use the decorations!!! The plastic plants are to rough for a betta's fins & some of the holes in the rock cave are just the right size for a betta to get stuck in.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

alright...I'll consider it. thanks for the input! Anyone else for the quality of the tank I linked though?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would go with the generic 2.5 gallon.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I bought the Aqueon 2.5 gallon Betta tank from Petco for Mandala and it works really well. The filter is a little strong so you might have to baffle it, but it is dead silent, I never hear that tank. I got it on sale for $25 it sells originally for about $40.
I do not know about other 2.5 gallons, my other two 2.5 gallon tanks I got at yard sales.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thx Turtle

Aluyasha: I actually have the Aqueon 1gal right now, and indeed its an awesome tank...I would love to get the 2.5 for less than $44 though, and where I am thats how much it is >.<...I may search for a coupon of some sort...thanks for the input =D


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure walmart has the 5 gal rectangle tank with hood/lights/filter for under $40, mine was $28 but I think it's like $33 currently. It's a great tank, but is a 5 which you said is too big... but it's not super long, I don't know, just an option.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks puppyrjjkm...but as you said, I really cant do a 5gal right now =(...i think 3 has to be my limit =/


----------



## Missy2280 (Jan 9, 2011)

Walmart has a similar tank to the one you posted from Petco for 19.99 in the stores. I think it is Tetra brand. It has the LED lights on it. I had actually bought it but decided to go with the 5 gallon so I returned it. I have seen people on here use it. Good luck!


----------



## Opiomorphus (Jan 30, 2011)

*Another Possible Option?*

Hey there. I just started with the Betta keeping hobby and like you, I'm a college student on a tight budget. If you have a petsmart near you, or if your parents will trust you to order from a reputable company online, I was able to get the same Aqueon 2.5 gallon kit from petsmart for 25 dollars. Huge savings over petco! I still got my betta from petco though. And like another reviewer said, the Aqueon is a great tank, very quiet. I think the shipping is cheap, so even if you can only order it off petsmart's website, it'd probably ring up under 40.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

What did you decide on? Any pictures?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

If you dont want a critter keeper (although that is a great choice) the Aqueon Minibow 2.5 is a great choice! (I own the minibow 1) And it is a little cheaper than the one in your link. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...-89C8-DE11-9DA0-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA


EDIT just saw that someone else suggested this. My bad!


----------



## Atolon (Jan 10, 2011)

If you have the space, check out Walmart. I bought a 5 gallon set with light and filter for about $32.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Before you do any shopping I STRONGLY suggest Free-Cycle, yard-sales and thrift shops! ESPECIALLY if you live in a city! In cities they often have tanks and kits in thrift shops!!! TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THAT! And try to find one that's non-profit or donates to a charity! =] That way you're helping yourself AND others! =]

Good luck! =]


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions guys! I'll check out wal-mart. wallywest thats another case of my parents dont care for it >.<...and I have no license yet...so no way to go anywhere...my boyfriend is gonna drive me to wherever I get my new tank.

I havent gotten it yet, I'm getting paid thursday so this week I'll make my decision


----------



## MoePaac (Jun 16, 2010)

Bigger is better. I too am a college student and have somehow found a way to fit 3 tanks in my room! Save yourself the trouble and get the bigger tank in the beginning. I find myself wanting a bigger tank all the time!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

guys...I'm really sorry okay? I know I should get a bigger tank...I simply can't. I cant go any bigger than 3 gallons for several different reasons. I'm simply looking for the most inexpensive way to get a decent 2.5 or 3gal because my fish is currently in a 1gal...I really cannot go any bigger than that. I appreciate the efforts and such, and I'd love to get him a nice 5 gallon or even a 10 gallon tank...I just cant right now.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Go with the 2.5 gal rectangular


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks for the input dragonfair =)


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> guys...I'm really sorry okay? I know I should get a bigger tank...I simply can't. I cant go any bigger than 3 gallons for several different reasons. I'm simply looking for the most inexpensive way to get a decent 2.5 or 3gal because my fish is currently in a 1gal...I really cannot go any bigger than that. I appreciate the efforts and such, and I'd love to get him a nice 5 gallon or even a 10 gallon tank...I just cant right now.


There's nothing to be sorry for, Sweetie! :-D

The 2 1/2 will be just fine for your guy!!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...my tank died! I was gonna scoot the airstone...power...thing...over so it wasn't vibrating so loudly against a wall. I picked up my tank (its housed underneath) and the tank had leaked slowly all over my desk! It has a hairline crack in the bottom...I'd seen it a while ago but it hadnt leaked before...poor Marbles is back in his little betta cup with a couple rocks and marbles...I dont have the money right now to get his new tank...I was gonna wait a few weeks so I could save. I might have to get him a tiny one now just so he isnt in that little bowl...might be all I can afford =(((


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

That sucks!
I wish I could help you.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

bleh...my dad said he'd get me a new one and bring it in the next couple days...i hope he doesnt get a small one =(...i really dont wanna put him in something smaller >.<


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

correction...my dad is picking me up in something like an hour to go get a new one...and it will likely be a 2.5 =DDD


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

okay...now I have a 2gal filtered lit tank...not nearly enough decor but I'm going this weekend to get some new stuff...I've got a sponge soaking in hot water for baffling the filter...is it safe to use a rubber band? or should I use thread?


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

also...I'm unsure...would a 2gal be big enough to add in maybe a little snail guy now? or a shrimpy...i'd be waiting a couple weeks before I get anything else just curious...


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

You can use either rubberband or thread. The rubberband might break though after it wears down some.

2gallons, really if you REALLY wanted to add anything you could maybe do some shrimp. Snails are very dirty.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

alright thanks

I'll find some thread and use that...and consider maybe a little ghost shrimp...MAYBE...we'll see how Marbles likes his tank first.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Yay dad!!!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah my dad is awesome =D

okay filter is all baffled...tank is filled and decorated with what little i have (its funny, in his 1gal it was too much...now theres not NEARLY enough!)...filter is running...I'll leave it go for another couple hours then plop his little fishie butt in.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Make sure you acclimate him before you "plop" him in!!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

he's floating now while the tank runs =3


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't want to see pics of his new home!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

XD I'm excited...he'll be able to swim a little more!

friday probably I'll be going to petco for decor...the lfs I went to for the tank didnt have much...gonna get that black lagoon gravel (black with random colored ones) and a cave of some sort...maybe a larger plant or two =D


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so glad to hear you got him a new tank. Yay for you and your Betta!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks Aluyasha...I love your avatar! Gyger right? he's so pretty


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah that is Gyger. And he loves all the attention everyone on here is giving him. 
Cannot wait to see pictures of your new tank!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

WHOO!

Marbles is in the tank...i put him in right before I went to class...so he's been in for several hours. He still seems to be getting used to swimming with a heavier current, but his fins arent shredded from spazzing out and his stress stripes are gone...and he came up to greet me and ate a pellet when I came in the room...so he seems to be a happy boy. I'll be buying a cave and a taller plant or two to baffle the current a little more this coming weekend. pics in the next post!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

he seems to be happy! he explored a lot tonight...hes sleeping behind his favorite plant haha...(the short green one)

It looks so bare! his old one looked crowded >.<


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

He looks GREAT - GOOD job!!! And ANOTHER, "YEY DAD"!!!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

heehee thanks =)


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I really like that tank. What brand is it?
He kind of reminds me of my Melvin. Beautiful fish!
And again, yay for you and your Betta!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I LOVE MELVIN,,,hes one of my faves on the forum

its Marineland


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Melvin and I thank you!
Hmm, I will have to buy one of those tanks sometime.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

it is really nice...VERY quiet filter...all I hear is the trickle of the water...and its pretty quiet...

what do you guys recommend for beginner live plants? something low maintenence that isnt gonna die really fast? heh


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

BTW i own the one from ur original post, and am a fan of it. Another option(maybe a new betta?) haha is:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752291&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls

never tried, but might add it to my collection. Gah I wish I could have a bigger tank. Can't have a 5 gallon or bigger cuz or landlord. Right now, I have two 2.5's and one 2 gallon, all different tanks. xD


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have never used live plants before. But I heard Anubis and java ferns are really easy to keep.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

i was debating a marimo ball o.o?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I heard those are easy to care for too. I have been thinking about getting one for each of my tanks.
I also heard that most Bettas love them.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I read this about Marimo balls on Wikipedia:
"Domestic marimo grow in tap water at room temperature as long as the water is changed every one or two weeks (more frequently in summer and less often in winter). The marimo can be placed in the refrigerator in hot weather (above 25°C), but does not survive freezing. Photosynthesis occurs in normal household lighting, otherwise, indirect sunlight since the marimo is adapted for low light conditions only. If the marimo green color turns brownish it may recover without intervention, otherwise a very minimal amount of salt can be added as a suggested remedy."
Did you know they are a protected species in Iceland and Japan? And, in Japan it is believed, caring for one helps make your wishes come true?


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

oh, thanks for the info Aluyasha! I will almost definitely grab one up now hehe. theyre adorable..I'm gonna name it. I already have five plants that all have names...thats not creepy right? >.> <.< >.> <.< o.o


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

going by their wensite...petco doesnt appear to sell marimos...huh???


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I could have sworn my Petco had Marimo balls when I was last there.
Maybe it is not on their website because they do not ship them?
I hope they are not expensive, I need at least 8 of the fluffy little things. 
On Aquabid someone is selling 5 of them for $30 in AZ.

And I do not think it is creepy to name plants. I used to have house plants and they had names.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

@bamsuddenimpact: im sorry, I never replied to your post!...your link doesnt work D=...but I'd like to see?


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

@Aluyasha: I havent actually been there to look yet, so I shall try that out. 

Oh goodie! I'll tell Jake, Cecelia, Oliver, Belinda, and Steve that I'm not a total freak for naming them.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Say, my husbands name is Jake!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

teehee...Jakey was my first plant...hes a cycad...been my college buddy through both years and was just my buddy for a year before that =D


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I used to have some ivy, a bonsai tree, some primroses, and a few others. My favorite are the Primroses for some reason. I had my bonsai the longest but I went to vist my Mother-in-law and my mom killed it. 
Plants are like pets to me. I love gardening.
I would also like to try getting live plants for my tanks. It would be combining my two favorite hobbies, plants and Bettas. Plus, I live in an apartment so I cannot garden outside. 
I have really been wanting some arrowhead vines. And I heard you can put them in your fish tank!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah i hate gardening, but like you said, plants are like pets. Im allowed to have two forms of living thing in my room, plants and fish...

lessee...Cecelia is a christmas cactus, Belinda is a begonia, Oliver is a jade plant, and Steve...hes a bamboo...well...three bamboo.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Steve is three? Does he have parasitic twins or mulitple personalities? lol


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> Steve is three? Does he have parasitic twins or mulitple personalities? lol


Hahaha, I couldn't stop laughing! I HAVE to name my little morimo ball now. 

Wow, 6 for $30? Seems expensive for Aquabid, at my lfs they were like $4 each! And I know for a fact the Petcos here carry Morimos, so they should in other places.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Good that Petco sells them. I will look for some when I go next time.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

nah...if youre a trekkie he's a bit like the Borg


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

lol.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

I wouldn't go with qa kit.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks for the input zelila...I already got a new tank though =3


So guys tomorrow I'm going to get my decorations! I'd like a nice little cave or pottery-like decoration for him to hide in (i plan on putting it under the current of water to baffle it...it pushes him down too easily) and I'll be getting petco's Black Lagoon gravel...any other suggestions?


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752291


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

@Bam: says page not found O^O

EDIT: also...im going to petco...its closer >.<


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

gah, type in petsmart, go to fish,on the left click under ten gallons. it is a Top Fin® Aqua Scene Desktop Aquariums 2 gallon with an air pump, undergravel filter, and light hood. All for 14.99


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

16.79* for the two gallon. my bad. good deal though, no personal experience


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

ohhh...thanks so much for the suggestion, but I have a 2 gallon now! my dad took me the day after the 1gal cracked for a new one. Going tomorrow for decorations for it though since I dont have hardly anything in there now =)


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Maybe you could get him a Betta log by Zoomed. Every person that has bought that for their Betta has said that it is their fish's favorite toy. I got one for Abacus and he is obsessed with it. He even gets depressed when I take it out to clean that tank. They are about $7.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah im waiting for my paycheck to get my boys some live plants.. Idk what I will do with Arthur's silk plant, its his mistress( he sleeps on it, goes/sleeps behind it, goes under it, in between the leaves.. I might just have to leave it in there.. taking it out might break his heart haha


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

my local pet store has them and i was always wondering about those


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I might just get one of those =D thanks!

@Bam: haha i have a silk plant too...my brothers old betta, Bubbles, was obsessed with it...now Marbles has the same infatuation. I wonder if its the same plant? He favors it GREATLY over the other one in his tank...its actually made for bettas...


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, you can get two different sizes, small for like a 2 gallon and medium for like a 5 gallon and up. Also, they look almost like real wood so it goes great with a natural theme.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

No, Cornelius has a silk "betta" plant that he ignores, but Arthur has a large one that is close to the surface of my 2 gallon. I will attach a pic of him in it, and while u view that, i will take a pic of the tank with the plant in it.
EDIT: Was so excited forgot this: http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...44180907491_1325910154_31560095_6424014_n.jpg


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

And of course, do not forget your Marimo Ball! 
I am going to try to buy one tomorrow actually. I have to go to Petsmart tomorrow anyhow for my Mouse's vet appointment.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

gah why dont my links work....
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs893.ash1/180163_1644180907491_1325910154_31560095_6424014_n.jpg


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

i dunno if I'm gonna get a marimo just yet...I'm gonna look at them maybe but not getting one yet. @Bam I shall look at pics after I type this post =D!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

@Bam ahhhh okay...this is what Marbles has/Bubbles had

http://www.petco.com/product/113424/PETCO-Anubias-Betta-Aquarium-Plant.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

it flops down though...kinda curls under.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...46783012542_1325910154_31564155_2448951_n.jpg
Arthur's bachelor pad
Another pic:
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...46782772536_1325910154_31564153_6375861_n.jpg


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

aww what a cute home he has =D...love the bridge ^_^


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

One day I went to the tank and did a where the heck is Arthur and I looked under the bridge and he was on his side shimmying under the bridge from one side to the other.. he came and looked and me like watcha looking at punk.. he still does it from time to time... wierdo. The bridge was from Petco.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...44180867490_1325910154_31560094_7713528_n.jpg
here is him hiding in the plant.. all i could see was an eye and the tip of his nose. its about center, a little high xD


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

HAHAHA he sounds like quite the personality! and what a cute picture!


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't tell Cornelius(he was my first) but Arthur is my favorite. And he is such a pretty fish..blue pink and purple. My pet store find at a local store for 3.49 xD


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

XD...Ive had three others, plus I played a big part in Bubbles' life...but Marbles is doubtlessly my favorite little guy. LFS find, 4.69


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, Cornelius is a typical red, from Petco3.99 normally but 3.00 on sale and Arthur was from a local pet store, pink blue and purple 3.49. He needed some work for his tattered tail cuz of petstore treatment but he is going on almost 6 days which beats all the betta records for me besides Cornelius who is 11 days old xD


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...46782212522_1325910154_31564145_7485719_n.jpg
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...39688755190_1325910154_31551374_5285180_n.jpg
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...39689635212_1325910154_31551375_4518213_n.jpg
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...45480619983_1325910154_31561927_3623447_n.jpg
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...45480739986_1325910154_31561928_8319470_n.jpg
I forgot to mention with Cornelius's odd shimmy under the bridge, he also "sits" on top of it. xD Pic Spam, and bridge sitting is in there along with some Cornelius pics none of my friends understand my fish obsession


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

oh wow so theyre quite new to you then huh? I've had Marbles since...mid december? i wanna say I got him like the 20th or something...


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah, got Cornelius January 24st, and Arthur January 29th


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

gah thats so funny XDDDDDD


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> OR - you can go to fish.com & get a 5 gal. kit for $14.99 (plus shipping, of course):
> 
> http://www.fish.com/item/aquatic-edge-aquarium-tank-kit-5-gal/701002/
> 
> Comes with everything except the gravel & heater. Heck, it even comes with the background!!! The only color they have left, though, is the blue.


D: If I'd know this I would've bought it! The 5 gal hex I bought was 27 dollars!  With no hide.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

okay guys, Marbles now has a pot-cave thats seems pretty popular on this site, a plant that looks similar to Bam's, and that gorgeous black lagoon gravel. He is still really wary of the new pot and plant...wont go any closer than about an inch away from them. Seems to be okay though, stress stripes were faint for a few minutes and are now gone. 

I couldnt find a betta log there...and I looked for marimos but not only did they not appear to have any, but i dont think i'd have bought one there anyways. Their plants all look so awful. this petco not only takes awful care of their bettas like the others but also take terrible care of their other fish, turtles, and aquatic plants. 

Anyways, he seems okay, just not a very bold little boy...he did flare at the pot once briefly...I hope he warms up to it! pics in a while =)


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

inside the pot =D









oh, hello!









pretty shiny things XD









I put his two favorite marble things inside =3









"see my new tank? nifty huh?"









ZOOOOOMMM!









whatcha think?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

LOVE it!!!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thank you Lion Mom! I was so afriad it'd be too crowded but he sure seems to be enjoying it. He's really wary of the pot...occasionally flares at it...hope he warms up to it!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have actually been thinking about getting some of those pots for my tanks. They look very nice. 
And your tank looks great! I hope he enjoys it.

Oh, and I have not seen those Betta logs in Petco but I have seen them at LFS and Petsmart.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

OH!!! I also got him some fd bloodworms! his first taste of anything but pellets...it was so cute...his first one for sort of pushed to the side of the tank, and he jumped at it and pushed it up out of the water by mistake. He swam away (he wont jump for anything)...i had to push it back in the water hehe ^_^


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Not to worry - I'm pretty sure he will. And you are most welcome!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks Aluyasha...and ohhhhh that explains ittt haha


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

And Petsmart takes much better care of their plants, at least mine does.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah they generally do here...just stinks cuz petco is WAY closer and i have to rely on others for transportation -.-


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

awwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!! my sweet little boy built a bubblenest!!! He built one three days after I got him, and hasnt since. I was feeding him and a pellet got stuck near the top of the filter intake...so i went and pulled it out and noticed a couple bubbles nearby...i lean down and look UNDER it and one small, perfect little nest is sitting there underneath the plastic...block. He was swimming around it all proud....pictures later =D


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

He is saying thank you for all the great stuff!
Abacus' first bubblenest was only made the day after I got him his Betta log.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

XD its adorable...Marbles built his first, as i said, 3 days after I got him...i changed thw water and he hasnt done one since...no clue why...now...YAY


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

XD


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

bamsuddenimpact said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...46783012542_1325910154_31564155_2448951_n.jpg
> Arthur's bachelor pad
> Another pic:
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...46782772536_1325910154_31564153_6375861_n.jpg


I like his home! (LOVE Thrifty betta homes! <3 I'll have to upload a pic of my 2.5 jar! <3) But I'd remove some of the gravel and add more water unless you plan to cycle! =] It's easier to clean and gives arthur more sweim room and more room to play in his plant! =] He's beautiful btw! ;]

@Hayride Haunter LOVE your new tank! =] I haven't gotten to the end of the thread yet but I lvoed the pics you uploaded! =] Your boy is so pretty and he'll be really happy in his new home! <3 I hope I find one of those kits at a thrift store because they look pretty nice! =]

As for tank mate it depends on the type of snail. Mystery snails are pretty dirty but your average snail is pretty clean as long as you don't overfeed and let them take over your tank! =] 

Nerite snails are great options if you only want a few because they only breed in brackis (salty-ish) water! =] They also eat algae off of the glass and any plants that you chose to toss in there! =] You'll most likely have to order them online though. If you do I suggest Aquabid and making sure the seller is from the US! ;]

If you could I strongly suggest picking up some Anacharis, a Java Fern, and an Anubias from the petstore when you go! =] All are great low-light plants and the Anacharis will help with water quality while the other two will just look pretty! ;] 

You could also pick up some Wisteria but that's a moderate light plant and may not do well in your tank unless you buy a mini CFL (compact fluorescent bulb, the swirly light bulbs, they now come in miniature size! ) that's Daylight (rated at 6,500 K(Kelvins)). You'll want to get the lowest wattage you can and possibly an outlet timer (you can find them at any hardware store) so that you can give them 4 hours of light, a 4 hour nap, and then 4 more hours of light! =]

I'd also definitely pick up an AquaClear filter sponge/foam refil pack to baffle your filter. They usually include three sponges and cost about $3.00. I normally get the one for 30 gallons because my filter is a pretty big (5-15 gallon filter) but you could probably get one for 10 or 20 gallons to cover your outflow nicely. =]

I'll post this now and finish reading your thread! =]


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks for all that Wallywest...

I'm leaving him tank-mate-less for now...might be searching for a mariomo...maybe order some nanos from ebay...for now I'm letting him get used to his tank.

I did order a bit of filter sponge for the intake...right now a regular sponge is covering it but i learned those will mold so for now i'm keeping a close eye on it and waiting for the filter sponge. 

i may eventually do real plants but for now he has two silk plants and one soft plastic one...the bigger silk one is beneath the outflow of the filter, so its redirecting it and baffling it enough that Marbles has absolutely no issue swimming about freely now...he even occasionally goes over and nudges at the plant.

my tank, over all, with the exception of the marbles and two smaller plants (i had those)...cost about $54...the 2gal w.filter and hood/light was $32...my dad purchased it for me, and the decor+bloodworms were a little over $20...not a bad deal and hes quite a happy guy =D


----------



## Fox Love (Feb 10, 2012)

You could aslo go on Craigslist and look for people trying to get rid of old tanks there. I've found a 10 gallon for $10 with EVERYTHING included. I'm in college too. Amazon and second hand things are our best friends.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tip...I do go on CL a lot but I am looking specifically for 2.5gal stuff at the moment...sorry if that is contradictory to my first post on this thread...I have a 10gal tank that I will work on later on.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Also this post is VERY old o.o...It was from like a year ago...


----------

